# Today was not a good day...



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

A few days ago I went out to feed my cats and rabbits in the foster building and my big beautiful rabbit Armani didn't come running to me like he usually does. Well to make a long story short he appeared to have a partial obstruction so I called the vet for advice before stressing him out and taking him in. She told me to massage his belly as often as he would allow and to MAKE him eat to keep his gut moving. So I did. For 3 days. He was peeing, pooping, eating and drinking but not wanting to eat or drink without my encouragement. I was told these things can take a little time to resolve themselves so I figured we were doing okay. Then someone from the house rabbit society suggested it could be a problem with his teeth so I took him in to the vet today to have him checked out. She said his teeth looked great, did a fecal that came back neg, palpated his belly and said it felt totally normal, and that she couldn't really guess at that point what was going on. She gave me meds to help keep his gut moving, sub-q fluids, and told me to run by Petsmart and get him something called Critical Care for his gut health. I left with him and drove home first to drop him off before stopping at the store. When I went to get the crate out of the backseat he was dead. I can't believe he died so suddenly. I called the vet back and she was shocked too. 
He has a little girlfriend named Willow that is so bonded with him and she is definitely not acting like herself. Now I'm worried that she'll grieve herself to death. I don't want to get another rabbit for her to bond with either because I don't want to keep doing this. When I got Armani I adopted a companion for him from a friend and she had a tumor on her neck. I was told it was nothing but 3 months later she died from cancer. So that's when I got Willow to be his next companion. And now Armani's gone. I know that when you have animals losing them comes with the territory but I just lost my beloved Chihuahua and now this. It just sucks....


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry Donna.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am terribly sorry for your loss. That is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> A few days ago I went out to feed my cats and rabbits in the foster building and my big beautiful rabbit Armani didn't come running to me like he usually does. Well to make a long story short he appeared to have a partial obstruction so I called the vet for advice before stressing him out and taking him in. She told me to massage his belly as often as he would allow and to MAKE him eat to keep his gut moving. So I did. For 3 days. He was peeing, pooping, eating and drinking but not wanting to eat or drink without my encouragement. I was told these things can take a little time to resolve themselves so I figured we were doing okay. Then someone from the house rabbit society suggested it could be a problem with his teeth so I took him in to the vet today to have him checked out. She said his teeth looked great, did a fecal that came back neg, palpated his belly and said it felt totally normal, and that she couldn't really guess at that point what was going on. She gave me meds to help keep his gut moving, sub-q fluids, and told me to run by Petsmart and get him something called Critical Care for his gut health. I left with him and drove home first to drop him off before stopping at the store. When I went to get the crate out of the backseat he was dead. I can't believe he died so suddenly. I called the vet back and she was shocked too.
> He has a little girlfriend named Willow that is so bonded with him and she is definitely not acting like herself. Now I'm worried that she'll grieve herself to death. I don't want to get another rabbit for her to bond with either because I don't want to keep doing this. When I got Armani I adopted a companion for him from a friend and she had a tumor on her neck. I was told it was nothing but 3 months later she died from cancer. So that's when I got Willow to be his next companion. And now Armani's gone. I know that when you have animals losing them comes with the territory but I just lost my beloved Chihuahua and now this. It just sucks....


 wow i could only iamgine going to get the crate and seeing him dead..sorry is all i can say


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So, so sorry, Donna. But the love you have for them, even still, truly shows in your posts -- clearly they both had phenomenal lives. That's the best anyone can hope for...and to think, a lot of animals don't have even a fraction of what your kids had. They were so lucky!! And so happy - I'm sure! 

So sorry again...I hope you'll come to the forum whenever you need some comforting....lord knows we've all been in your shoes.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry Donna.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jeez that is terrible, i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That really does suck, and very sorry for the loss of Armani! It's hard getting/having animals that you know you will outlive, but I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

we're sorry for ur loss...they had such wonderful lives & they will always be in ur heart


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Thank you guys. It's so nice to have a place to talk about my babies to people that understand how much they mean to me. I was never really a "rabbit person" but when I got him he was so outgoing and funny that for the first time I realized they had very individual personalities. He liked everyone and I could bring anything out to the foster building and he would run right up to it. Oddly enough the only animals he ever met that he wasn't good with were other rabbits. Willow was his only rabbit friend. 
Here's a picture of him with my girl Madison and one of him with a puppy I fostered years ago that had parvo. He loved this little puppy and was great with him while he was recovering. 
Very cool little bun and I will miss watching him run around in the yard being a crazy boy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

he is beautiful. I'm very sorry for your loss. It sucks that animals live such short lives.


----------

